# Eyes



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am only guessing, I don't quite know what it is you are seeing, so this is just possibility. Do not be unduly alarmed, others who know better will chime in I'm sure. I am only suggesting this is a random possibility.

*Eyelid Ectropion in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals. 
**What is ectropion?*








_Ectropion_ is an abnormality of the eyelids in which the lower eyelid "rolls" outward or is everted. This causes the lower eyelids to appear "droopy." Ectropion exposes the delicate conjunctival tissues that line the inner surface of the eyelids and cover the eyeball, causing drying of the tissues, resulting in _conjunctivitis_. The surface of the eye or the _cornea_ may also dry out, resulting in _keratitis (corneal inflammation) or corneal ulcers._ All of these conditions are painful. Corneal damage can also result in corneal scarring, that can impair or obstruct vision. In most cases, both eyes are affected. Ectropion is usually diagnosed in dogs less than one year of age.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Oh I hope that's not what it is  He sees the doc in a little over a week so I'm certainly going to ask about this. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

calarche said:


> Oh I hope that's not what it is  He sees the doc in a little over a week so I'm certainly going to ask about this.


It's good you're an observant owner and it's smart of you to make a list of things to discuss with the vet. It can get so hectic during the appointment you can loose focus, but you're going in well prepared. Please don't be unduly concerned, just wait (won't be long!) and see what the vet has to say. Everything will probably be just fine. Meanwhile, have fun with your pup!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think what you may be seeing is the nictitating membrane or '3rd eyelid' which is a normal part of the eye located at the bottom of the eye between the lower eyelid and the globe of the eye. If it is red or irritated looking, I'd make sure to mention it at your vet appt.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Unfortunately in my neck of the woods it seems near impossible to find a parti poodle with nice tight eyes. I am betting it's genetic and it's the third eyelid you're seeing. 

I guess there are physical traits that are often traded off for one another... 

Wanting a toy poodle with dry eyes? Well you'll likely have to trade off a bit on size since the smallest ones often have the very drippy eyes. Want the fancy parti colour? You'll likely have to trade off on having loose eyes or less than ideal conformation... I suppose each has it's positives and negatives.

Before anyone jumps on me, I KNOW there are responsible and carful breeders out there who do indeed get a heck of a lot closer to perfect on all fronts, just making a "general" statement. 

Rebecca


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My cream has 3rd eyelids. I was told that they are caused by allergies and if you can clear the allergies up the eyelid will clear up as well. I have only had her 9 months and she came to me with awful allergies, so itchy it was hard to even look at her. Today she is itch free! And I do think the eyes have improved, but not completely whole. I continue to try to get her more healthy and hope they will get completely better with time. My vet told me not to worry about them that some dogs just have them. A vet tech told me that she had never seen a healthy dog with this issue... so who knows. I also had a dog rescuer tell me she had seen them completely go away, but it could take as long as 2 years! 

Good luck to you and please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

*Billy's droopy eyes*

I found this post interesting as when my eleven month old standard boy billy got neutered,when I went to pick him up the vet said did he have problems with his eyes as they were droopy,she mentioned entropian,is that what it is called? He had just had an anaesthetic though and his eyes were very red and droopier than normal. She asked me if he had an problems with his eyes,were they sore or did he rub them,and I said no because he doesn't. He had seen my regular vet about a month before and he didn't say anything. His eyes are droopier tha either of my other standards were but they are lovely and clean so I haven't really worried too much about it. I hope your boys eyes are the same as Billy's,just a bit droopy as opposed to being anything more serious,have put a close up photo of billy on so you can see if its similar,best wishes to you.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

All dogs have a 3rd eyelid, but in most dogs it's pigmented like the rest of the skin and so not very visible. I panicked when I noticed Shooter's on one eye and not the other, thinking something was wrong with him. He has pretty tight eyes, he just lacks pigment in one of his 3rd eyelids (due to his particoloring), making it look a little funny. If that's what you are referring to, it's completely normal and nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes, they all have them, but most are not up and over the eye ball. Sometimes it is just awful looking, but thankfully Stella is not too bad and seems to be getting better.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! His eyes are a bit red, maybe it is allergies. Seems worse when we're at the country house than in the city?! I'll post an update once we've been to see the vet 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Stella is gorgeous! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

